# ,
!          . ..           ,        (.230)?         .  ,      ,      .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,      ,      .


   ...       :Smilie:

----------

.        ? :           .

----------


## Rat1972

-      __??? ,          .

----------


## Rat1972

-    ,     .  (  ,   , 162): 
25.        :
 -      (. 0504202);
      (. 0504203);
       (. 0504210);
  (.. 0340002, 0345001, 0345002, 0345004, 0345005, 0345007),        ;
     (. 0504230);
       (. 0504143),       .             (. 0504044).

----------

,   ,      ,     ?
          ,  -.      ,               ( .0504230).
   ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ,   ,      ,     ?


   -   ( , , -    ).
  -   ( ).  , , .




> ,  -.      ,               ( .0504230).
>    ?


-  . 
   (  ,   )    ,   ,          ,     ,   .           -. 
, , .   -      ...?        -  ,    - ,  -   ,     ,    .  -       ,        - .

----------

,  , ,         - ( -. )   .       (143 .),  ,    (230 .).         ,    (210 .),         (230 .).

----------


## Rat1972

> ,   (210 .),         (230 .).


       . 210   " "?

----------

401.20  105.36

----------


## Rat1972

> 401.20  105.36


.        ?

----------

.   ,     .

----------

> .   ,     .


   -  .   ,   ,    (., ).
,   ,   ,      ,   ,   ,  -    .
,    ?

----------


## Rat1972

> ,   ,   ,      ,   ,   ,  -    .


   - ,    ,    . 
     .210    .230 -  ...

----------

,  (.) -,        18,,        ,     .         ? .,           ?         ,   . .    ?

----------


## Nephila

> .210    .230 -  ...


   ....     ,  ,    ...

----------


## Rat1972

**, 



> (.) -,        18


, , ...?  :Wow:  , , ?  :Wow: 



> ,     .         ?


 ,    -    ...

----------


## Nephila

,       ?!

----------


## Rat1972

> ,       ?!


, ...          :Wow:

----------

> .   ,     .


    ?      ?
   -    ,      
   ,

----------

, - : " , , ,    ,   ,   ..."

----------

",   ,   ,      ,   ,   ,  -    ."

     (           .   ), , , .     .       ,   ?   .

----------

,     2007 .,     .  ?   ?

----------


## Nephila

,    ?!

----------

> ,     2007 .,     .  ?   ?





> ,    ?!


   180.     .     .        .  ?    ?

----------


## Mascara

,     ?!           .
  .-  ,       - .    .

----------


## Nephila

> ,     ?!           .
>   .-  ,       - .    .


  ,         ...

----------


## Mascara

> ,         ...


 !

----------


## olanta18

-   :Embarrassment: 

 173:
       ( -  (. 0504143))               ,       *  3000   40000   *              .

,    3000 .  ,    0504143,   2500 .,   0504230?

----------


## topalov

162:
"25.                
:
-             (. 0504143),
      .   

(. 0504044)."
  173    (  .0504143):
-  ;
- ;
-       3000   40000

----------


## topalov

,    .0504230 .  " "      ,    . 0504143  (  )    .     (   ),   ,    .,   ..

----------


## Rat1972

> 173    (  .0504143):
> -  ;
> - ;
> -       3000   40000


     .
 , ,         ,     -...

----------


## topalov

*Rat1972*,      :Smilie: 
       ...

----------

> !          . ..           ,        (.230)?         .  ,      ,      .


              .

----------

> .        ? :           .


     .

----------

> ,   ,      ,     ?
>           ,  -.      ,               ( .0504230).
>    ?


   ,        .
   ,              .      .

----------

> - ,    ,    . 
>      .210    .230 -  ...


,            .

----------

> ,       ?!


      .      .

----------

> ,  (.) -,        18,,        ,     .         ? .,           ?         ,   . .    ?


 .   .

----------

> ",   ,   ,      ,   ,   ,  -    ."
> 
>      (           .   ), , , .     .       ,   ?   .


          .
   ?

----------


## olanta18

> ,    .0504230 .  " "      ,    . 0504143  (  )    .     (   ),   ,    .,   ..


!       ,   .0504230 ?     ?

----------

> !       ,   .0504230 ?     ?


 .    143,      ,     .

----------

> ,    .0504230 .  " "      ,    . 0504143  (  )    .     (   ),   ,    .,   ..


    ,     ?

----------


## Rat1972

**, 



> .      .


, ,  ,       -,         -    .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,


  :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

**, 



> ,            .


,  __ ,        -  ,   ,   __  .             .

----------

> **, 
> 
> ,  __ ,        -  ,   ,   __  .             .


    ,     ,    .
       .

         .

----------


## Rat1972

> .


       ???  :Wow:

----------

> ???


        .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     ,    .


,       ,   ,   " "? "  "?  , .

----------


## Rat1972

**, 
 " "          . -2 (            ).     " "?

----------

> ,       ,   ,   " "? "  "?  , .


     ,       .
     .     .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,       .
>      .     .


            ,    , ,  -          .         50   -      ...    ,   .

----------


## topalov

> ,   .


 ,      -         ().

----------


## topalov

> ,     ?


  ,       ?
     -   ... :Smilie:

----------


## topalov

> .


  :Smilie:    -      ...
       -   ,   .  , ,            -   .

----------


## olanta18

> 


   , ., , ., , .
    ,   - 
 ,   -   .230,   ,       
  - ,      ,

----------


## Rat1972

> -   ...


  :Smilie:

----------


## topalov

> 


  :Smilie:        (   ) :Smilie:

----------

> **, 
>  " "          . -2 (            ).     " "?


 -2  ,      .    .

----------

> ,    , ,  -          .         50   -      ...    ,   .


        .     ,      . 
        ,     ,

----------


## Rat1972

> -2  ,      .    .


  ,         -.

----------


## Rat1972

> 


  , ,     :Wow:

----------

> ,         -.


   ! ..     ,      . 
 , . (       174-       ).

----------


## Nephila

> ! ..     ,      . 
>  , . (       174-       ).


        ?

----------


## Nephila

> , ,


!

----------

[QUOTE=Rat1972;53728649]

  ,     .  
   ,

----------

> ?


 ,   .

----------


## Nephila

",     ?!  ,    ..."

----------

,       .

----------


## Nephila

)

----------


## Rat1972

> ! ..     ,      .


 174   32  "         :
.....
.....
-

...."
   ,     -  " ".   ,  " " -         .  "", , , ...

----------


## Nephila

)))

----------

, ,        , .    ,       ,  ,     ,  .   .-.

----------


## olanta18

-   ,    .

----------


## Rat1972

> , ,        , .    ,


           3000 -    .              21.

----------

.105.36.

----------


## Rat1972

> .105.36.


?      ?

----------


## Arhimed0

,  ** ,   - . :Smilie: 
 ,  2000.   .
:    .   ""     ?
  ,     . . ,   ,      -  "  "  .
   -      ",   ",       .    .

----------


## Evgeniy_L

,  ..  -  ,      21

----------


## Rat1972

> ,     . . ,


,  .      21,          .  ,   :Wow:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,  ..  -  ,      21


 ,   -      340 .     ? 
       ?

----------

> ,   -      340 .     ? 
>        ?


  ,    .      ,    .        :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,    .      ,    .


     , .  .  ,  , ,     ,       ()   ()   .           ,   . 
* ,   ( )*.   "" - ,  ,  **   !
     ? , .

----------


## Rat1972

,     ,        ,     ,   -    ...

----------


## Rat1972

*Arhimed0*, 
     - ,   ,  -   ... 
     .

----------


## Rat1972

> 


, ...

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,       .
>      .     .


           ?   ,    -  .   ?    ,          ()        -    ?

PS:     ,    , ....

----------


## Arhimed0

> *Arhimed0*, 
>      - ,   ,  -   ... 
>      .


   :   ** **,      .   .

----------


## Rat1972

> PS:     ,    , ....


      ,    ,   .

----------


## Rat1972

> :     ,      .   .


       ,  ** .

----------


## Rat1972

> ?


  ,   ""?                       -     **-  ,     ...

    . ,        ,    - __ ()     ( ),    ,  "   ".

----------

> ?   ,    -  .   ?    ,          ()        -    ?
> 
> PS:     ,    , ....


 2005          ,         ,     . 

,     ,    .              . ..,.

----------

> ,   ""?                       -     **-  ,     ...
> 
>     . ,        ,    - __ ()     ( ),    ,  "   ".




+1

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,     ,        ,     ,   -    ...





> ,    .      ,    .


 -  -     ?      ...

----------

> , .  .  ,  , ,     ,       ()   ()   .           ,   . 
> * ,   ( )*.   "" - ,  ,  **   !
>      ? , .


     ,      .....

----------


## Rat1972

http://www.iak.ru/page.faces?u=BFFAC...D3E26963B5D352

----------


## Rat1972

!!!

.. ,

   "", 
" ", N 4,  2007 .

 4
  2005      5 000 .          ( 1 100 . )    ( 1 400 . ).      5,6     500 .  .      2007  ,   2006  (  )  ,       . *   1  2007           0 105 05  " ".  !          .*   ,       12 ,        (. 65  N 25).    ( )      "   "   161721000).             1  2007      !

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,      .....


              .      .  (  ))  90%    .
            .

    : 105 -             (     -   1 ,      ) 
 101 → 401,, 21 ?

      "" -    ,    ...   ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> http://www.iak.ru/page.faces?u=BFFAC...D3E26963B5D352





> !!!
> 
> .. ,
> 
>    "", 
> " ", N 4,  2007 .
> 
>   !          .[/B]   ,       12 ,        (. 65  N 25).


,    -              ?
  :  ,   .  - ""  - ""        .

----------


## Rat1972

> - ""  - ""        .


,    :yes:

----------


## Mascara

,    ( -    )

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,    ( -    )


 ,      310 .    " " ?  -...

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,   ""?                       -     **-  ,     ...


  ,     -   -         ?       ?
,   ,     ....  ** 

     -       ....   .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ,      310 .    " " ?  -...


,      , , .  310,      12 .

----------


## Rat1972

,   -   310  .

----------


## Revizor112

( 105)        (  )   ?
   ?

----------


## Arhimed0

> ( 105)        (  )   ?
>    ?


    "  -  ".
         .     " ..."     .

----------

> ?   ,    -  .   ?    ,          ()        -    ?
> 
> PS:     ,    , ....


          -;            ,      ,   ,    .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> -;            ,      ,   ,    .


       ( ) ?      ?

----------

> ( ) ?      ?


..    -   ,          .  , ,   ,    .    / ,    .

----------


## Sand Rostov

> ..    -   ,          .  , ,   ,    .    / ,    .


....
  (       )       ,      .       -   ,   ....

----------

, ,     -   .    .    105.05  -    .   .   .230     -?         ,      ?

----------


## tanya-ovchinnikova

,   .   ,   30.11.2011 .    2666   .      .  ,    (, .  ..)         ,         . ..       .  ?  ?  ,  .    .  , ?   ?

----------

> , ,     -   .    .    105.05  -    .   .   .230     -?         ,      ?


    . 143.      ,    -     ,     -     .-.

----------


## Rat1972

> -     .-.


..,    ? ,   ,   ,     ...

----------

> ..,    ? ,   ,   ,     ...


   ,   .

----------


## eti

.    .
,        /, ,  ,  .  109.6      .      ?

----------


## olanta18

,    ,    
   ,   , ,   :Scratch One S Head:

----------


## eti

> ,    ,    
>    ,   , ,



         ,   ,     ,   ,    !     -      ?

----------


## olanta18

...   ,      ...




> **





> ,   ,     ,   **,    !


.   ,   ,   .         ,      , ,    .

----------


## ElenkaXL

!       " ".        25,         -   148,   162,   157.  25 : " !         ,    ,     ,       .
               1 105 05 000     - ".        (   )      ,       .     ,                ,    . ,  ?      ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> 1 105 05 000     - ".


  -    (      - ).
     -     ...

----------


## ElenkaXL

> -    (      - ).
>      -     ...


     ....    !

----------

.

   .         - , ,  ...

----------

> -    (      - ).
>      -     ...


   ?
       ,     -

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,     -


     ,           . 
   -    .  ,        (    40  ).

----------


## ElenkaXL

> ,           .


   -  ,            1 .        ,   ,      .  - ??? ,   , ,   ,   .

----------


## Rat_1972

> -  ,            1 .        ,   ,      .  - ??? ,   , ,   ,   .


,        ,   -    .

----------

> 1 105 05 000     - ".


 ,         ,  . ...   ,    .        ""    ,   .      ,    ,        ,             .

----------


## Hikari_desu

...  .

----------


## ElenkaXL

*Hikari_desu*,       ,    .

----------


## Hikari_desu

*ElenkaXL*, ,  ...  -  "     ? -    - - ".    .

----------


## ElenkaXL

*Hikari_desu*,  "- ?"??    ,            .   .

----------


## SergeiD

.               .       ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> ?


 ,       -       .

----------


## SergeiD

> ,       -      .


          .    ....          ,    (),       . ,

----------


## Rat_1972

> .


 .



> ,    (),       . ,


     .

----------

!
, ,              :
1.      
2.    (  ) 
3.    
4.     2500 .

----------


## Arhimed0

-    
 -    

    ?

----------

?

----------


## topalov

-      -  )))

----------

,       (  300),   ? 
        ,   ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,       (  300),   ? 
>         ,   ?


 ,     (   ).

----------

.
       ,   . .    ,       .     ,       ?  .

----------


## topalov

> 


   ?
 - ,  . 
  ,      - ? 
   ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,      - ?


...  :Wow: 




> ,       ?


     ?        ...

----------


## topalov

> ?


  -  .
    ,               .
     "  "  " ".
  .
,  . :Redface:

----------


## irina05021985

!   -,  .,   ,  !     .    ,         .  ,   .
    (,   .)     ,   (   ,  , )   ?       ,       ,   .       ,   ?

----------


## irina05021985

,        (     ),     ?

----------


## irina05021985

, , ,  -      ,   ?
  ,, , , ,  -        ?   ,     ?
     ?  !

----------


## irina05021985

157,174  162?

----------


## Arhimed0

> 157,174  162?




     182  173 (        :Big Grin: )

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,        (     ),     ?


 ...   ,   .

----------


## topalov

?   ,   106.

----------


## irina05021985

(,   .)     ,   (   ,  , )   ?       ,       ,   .       ,   ?
    , , ,  -      ,   ?
  ,, , , ,  -        ?   ,     ?
 !     ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,, , , ,  -        ?   ,     ?


     ,  ,     .
 ,     ( , ,      ).





> , , ,  -      ,   ?


   .

----------


## ElenkaXL

.          .

----------


## irina05021985

!
   ,  2013       8893,00,       ,         .                    ?    ,         !       ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,  2013       8893,00,       ,         .                    ?


     ?     ?
 ,     ...

----------


## irina05021985

> ?     ?
>  ,     ...


    ,         !       ?
  -    ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,         !       ?


  -  .



> -    ?


,         . 
         .

----------


## irina05021985

> -  .
> 
> ,         . 
>          .


!

----------


## irina05021985

!    650 .      ,  ,  ,     ,   . 4  6/01,      ,     ,   20 000 .  ,           .    ?    ?

----------


## Rat_1972

*irina05021985*, 
...  ?    ...?
     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## irina05021985

> *irina05021985*, 
> ...  ?    ...?
>      ?


  ,      ,         3000      ,    -, , !

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,      ,         3000      ,    -, , !


 , ,      (157):
  ,    ,      12 ,                  ,  ,    (),     ,   , ,  ,   ,    (),       .
         ,     ,      ,  .
106.31 - 302.31
101.34-106.31
109.1 - 101.34 -   ,      21.   .

----------


## Rat_1972

> 


  -?     157?

----------


## irina05021985

> -?     157?


,         1
           101.38, ?,  ,     15 , ?
        ,       ,      , !

----------


## Rat_1972

,          ,  106.31. 
       ,          ,        (  ).   101.38-?  -   *14* 2944200.

----------


## Rat_1972

.. ,     ,      -      .

----------


## irina05021985

101.38-?  -   *14* 2944200.[/QUOTE]
101.34 -   ?

----------


## irina05021985

> ,       **   ,  106.31. 
>        ,          ,        (  ).   101.38-?  -   *14* 2944200.


       ,  ,  , , (  )     !

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,  ,  , , (  )     !


  ,  ,  , .

----------


## irina05021985

> .. ,     ,      -      .


      !!!!   2    ?           ,   !

              !

----------


## irina05021985

> ,  ,  , .


    106.31, 106,32?

----------


## Rat_1972

> !!!!   2    ?           ,   !


,  .        , , ,      ,     .       ,   .




> !


  . 




> 106.31, 106,32?


106.31.
106.32 -    .

----------


## irina05021985

> 106.31.
> 106.32 -    .


             .    ,      ,     ,   ? :Silly:

----------


## Arhimed0

> .  **  ,


 
     ,    
     .

----------


## Rat_1972

> .


.          .

----------


## irina05021985

!
   -  .(         ???)
    101,34    14 2944203     ( 5   7  )

   .


     (106.1 - 302.31)
   302.31 730,   106.31 310
. -  4   2600

          (101. - 106.1) 
  106.31 310    101.34 310
  -  4    (         )
         .
        ??????

*       ????????* 
   21,34

        . !

----------


## Rat_1972

> -  4    (         )


 ?      - 4.   ,     ?




> .


    ,  .




> ??????


.





> ????????


  109.1,      .




> !


..    ? ,     -       ,      ,      .

----------

?
             ?    ?

----------


## irina05021985

> ?      - 4.   ,     ?
> 
> 
>     ,  .
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> ...


     1,          . ,    .         (   )

  109.1,      .  
     ,      ,           1,     200  290 .(((

       ?

----------


## irina05021985

> 109.1,      .


     271-       ,    109.81 -  ?  401,20 ??? ???

----------


## Rat_1972

> ?
>              ?    ?


  ,           .
, ,          -      :Smilie:

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,      ,           1,     200  290 .(((


 :Wow:  ...      . 




> ?


    ,   ,          "",    .
   ,       ,         "     ..."

----------


## Rat_1972

> 271-       ,





> 109.81 -  ?  401,20 ??? ???


 109  401 -   ,        .    .

----------


## irina05021985

> 109  401 -   ,        .    .


  -   401 .   . 

     !   .    3000 .              ,  ,  .373 . 157      :   -  .

    ,     ? ..       1 ,      !!!

----------


## Rat_1972

> !   .    3000 .              ,  ,  .373 . 157      :   -  .


   . 373 ,      ,    -       .
   ,          ...? 




> ..       1 ,      !!!


 -      21      ,   ,      21   ...         21     1 ,               21,     ...

----------


## KseniyaL

!  ,          **  ,  ?  
1. 
2. 
3. 
4. 
5. 
6. 
7. 
8. 
9.  
10.  
    ,     ,          ?    .    :Smilie:

----------


## Arhimed0



----------


## irina05021985

> -      21      , ...


   ,    ,      , ,            .  21,            1    ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> 


 ,     ...
    -3  .

----------


## Rat_1972

> 1    ?


,  401 - 101 , ,   .
       21     1 .  .    1 ,                ,   .   ,   1,      . 
 ,   " "  1     ,    21    ,   ,  -      ...  :Frown:

----------


## irina05021985

> ,  401 - 101 , ,   .
>        21     1 .  .    1 ,                ,   .   ,   1,      . 
>  ,   " "  1     ,    21    ,   ,  -      ...


    !!!

    , ,      ,    .     2    ,    .     ,                         ,     ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,                         ,     ?


         ,      2    ,               . 
                 -      ,     . 
  -    ,     ,      .

----------


## irina05021985

> ,      2    ,               . 
>                  -      ,     . 
>   -    ,     ,      .


.  !    ,      21 ,    - ,       ,   ,   ?

   ,     ,  ,          ,         101 ,105  21         ,       ?

----------


## irina05021985

,     .            401,20,272  105,36,440,            ,                          ???

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,      21 ,    - ,       ,   ,   ?


  1  -     21  " " (     ).       " " ,    .




> ,     ,  ,          ,         101 ,105  21         ,       ?


,          (        ).

----------


## Arhimed0

> .

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,     .            401,20,272  105,36,440,            ,                          ???


 ,     ,  ,       .
   ()  ,             ,    ,    .    .

----------


## irina05021985

> 


      100%   ,     ,       (   . ),            !!!!

----------


## Arhimed0

**   ..

    -   



       ,        !

               -   




(    9  ,      17      :Redface: )

----------


## Nina V

> -


         , 4   .    ,        . ,  , ..  -   .

----------


## Arhimed0

> **    . ,  , ..  -


 ** ?
  ?  01.01. ?

----------


## Nina V

> ** ?
>   ?  01.01. ?


, , ,  01 .

----------


## Arhimed0

*irina05021985*,   "  " ()   

        ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,        !


  -     310    . ,           -    ,     ,   .  , ,       ,      .
 ,   ... -,       .
, -,  - ,     "" .

----------


## Rat_1972

> , 4   .    ,        . ,  , ..  -   .


,  .

----------


## Nina V

> -     310    . ,           -    ,     ,   .  , ,       ,      .
>  ,   ... -,       .
> , -,  - ,     "" .


      ,   .      ,    ?     ,     ( )?  ,    .          :Wow:     ,       .

----------


## Arhimed0

> , -,  - ,     "" .


 


  ==
 -         
         ,     


       ==   .
      50-   .     50      !               ,

----------


## Rat_1972

> 50-   .     50      !               ,


,        ? 
,            .

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,        ?
> ,            .


 
 "+"  ,   "-" 
   ,       .      


    ,      
    17       
    ,      ,    .     -

----------


## Rat_1972

> "+"  ,   "-" 
>    ,       .


      . 
           - !-     ,     . 
-  ( 2005)     ,          (!)    , ..       ,    ,       (    )  :Wow: ,   .     ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


  ,       
       3-      : 2         





> ,         (!)    , ..      ,    ,       (    )


 
    "",            

          // /...      ,      01.01         
   10  - 100,00000 %    !

----------


## irina05021985

> *irina05021985*,   "  " ()   
> 
>         ?


 -    ,       100% ,          .

  ,    ?

----------


## irina05021985

,    2012  2013 ,            - ,     ,                 100% ,       ,    !

----------


## Arhimed0

,   .. ,        ==,

----------


## irina05021985

> ,   .. ,        ==,


, ,       ,    ,    ,          !

----------


## Rat_1972

> "",


 .      .

----------


## Arhimed0

> .


     ""   !
       " ",  
       ,       .     !
      " ". !
        ,    "" -   (  !)
 ,  . 
        ,   -  ,   ,     , ,    .
,    (  )   -


    -,     ..,       , ,      .       (   !),       ,    ,     ,         ,  ..  .. ..............

----------


## Rat_1972

> .       (   !),


 :Wow: 




> , ......


 !

----------

,  1      (109.60)          ?

----------


## Rat_1972

> ,  1      (109.60)          ?


  ,     .        .
    -    .

----------

, ,     340 .,         105 ,       ...

----------

..

----------

!  ,     ,  ,        ?         ?

----------

,  ,  ,   ,            (    ):  401.10  401.20?

----------


## topalov

> 


 ,  ,      - __...

----------


## Nataly78

:Embarrassment:

----------

> ,  ,      - __...

----------


## 28

.         ... .    ?   105.33

----------


## topalov

> 105.33


     ?  .
    ....     :Big Grin:

----------


## topalov

> (    ):  401.10  401.20?


   ,   .,     040120272.

----------


## Arhimed0

> ?  .


   ....
  =-  -    =
      -       ,  

  157



> 118.          10500 " ",          :
> 
> 3 "- " -   ,    : , , , , , ,   ..






> .


   ?


= =  :Biggrin:

----------


## topalov

*Arhimed0*,    (   )      .
    .230    .

----------


## Arhimed0

> (   )      .


 
     = = ,       







> .230    .


 ,   ,

----------

-    25  2016.  02-07-10/17036.
        :  .   .

----------


## Arhimed0

> :  .   .


   157

----------


## topalov

*Arhimed0*,     ,   .
 108   157,    ,       :



> *   ()  *      .
> *   () *       ()    , , ,     ()                 ().

----------


## topalov

> -    25  2016.  02-07-10/17036.
>         :  .   .


         ... :Smilie:

----------

> .


        ? 
       , ..    12 ,   -     .
      ,            ,      -  ?

----------


## topalov

().
       (. 0504206)   .
            .

----------

()      (. 0504206) ( -  () (. 0504206))    ,       ()     .

 ,       ...
 ,        27 ...

----------


## topalov

**,   .
     .
          "" .



> () (. 0504206)      (),   (), ,    ,   (  , ,     ),   .


            .

----------


## topalov

""     .

----------

topalov,
      ?

----------


## topalov

**,     .
      ,   ,   .
,   (  ),          (, ,   .).

----------


## topalov

P.S.   "   "      ,     "",    ( )        .   (/)   ,     (!).
     ,     ()     ().
                (  ).

----------

,    (),   (200 .  .)                ?

----------


## 55

! ,     ,                ?

----------


## topalov

> ,    (),





> 


 .

----------


## VVVika

,  .           0504210  5 .      ,   .       9 ,  3-12        13.    3-5   7 .   .   ?

----------


## VVVika

,  .           0504210  5 .      ,   .       9 ,  3-12        13.    3-5   7 .   .   ?

----------


## topalov

.
  .
         ,    .
    .

----------


## ulan

,   :    ,       .        . , ..         ,      . ..       .          .     ?

----------


## topalov

,    -  .
 . ""      , ..   ,   /.

----------


## ulan

,                ,      " ". 
           ,         ?

----------


## topalov

,     ,       .

----------

> **,     .
>       ,   ,   .
> ,   (  ),          (, ,   .).


      ,  ,       ,   ...   31  2002 . N 85,          .        (  ) ,  ,             ?

----------


## topalov

,    ?
       ?   ,          .      .
 ,       ? .
         -    ...

----------

!      ,      .    -  ,    ?       ?

----------

> !      ,      .    -  ,    ?       ?


 ,   ?
, .   -?

----------


## topalov

> 





> 


  ,  - .
        ,      : "    ".   .
  ,   ,      .
     ,   __   .    .

----------

.....

    ,       - ,     ,      ???   ,     ,         ??

----------


## topalov

-.  ,        .



> ,


  ,   )))
         ,  ,    __    .

----------

> -.  ,        .
> 
>   ,   )))
>          ,  ,    __    .


       ,

----------


## topalov

> 


     ?

----------

> ?


  ,

----------


## MariasiP

- .    ,      ,    -2    ,  ,     . 

 !? 
   (-:  . ) 
        "S1T2A3ROut"     -   !  S1T2A3ROut    Google

----------

